# Front Plate Substitute



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

I recently took delivery on a new 530i Titanium Gray, PP, SP, Xenon @ Cutter Motors (thanks again John and Franco!):thumbup: 

I am interested in removing the front plate frame. Like you all know, the 530i and other BMW's have an integrated front plate frame. I was playing around with it today and it seems that it may be removeable. If removed I am sure it would leave about 1ft of missing bumper molding that is attached to this plate frame. Does anyone know of a solution to this? Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

BMW sells a part that replaces the area with a small strip. It comes primed and ready for paint. I think it's about $13 for the part and I'd be a shop wouldn't charge you more than $25 to shoot it.

Any parts counter should be able to get you the part.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

I believe it snap right in, just like the E46. There are other posts here, if you search. It literally would take a minute to replace yourself. Don't pay anybody to do it for you. It snaps out, once you pry out the two outboard trim pieces a little bit. Then snap the filler trim piece in, followed by the outboard pieces.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Sweet

Thanks for the info guyz:bigpimp:


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

If you got shadow line trim, which means no chrome trim on bumper strips then the part number you are looking for is 51 11 7 005 985.

If you have the chrome trim then the part no. is: 51 11 7 005 987


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

It really irks me that it is required by law here (Soviet Finland) to have both a front and a rear license plate. :banghead: 

I would really like to be able to do this ...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *It really irks me that it is required by law here (Soviet Finland) to have both a front and a rear license plate. :banghead:
> 
> I would really like to be able to do this ...  *


It's like that here too.... but they don't enforce it as strictly... depends on where you are and the officer's mood I guess... :dunno:

Sometimes I wish we could just get away with decaling our plate letters/numbers or something instead of mounting the plate (which in some cases like mine, require drilling into the bumper shell....  )

I was at an automotive museum Friday, and they have an old Mini Cooper from England with the license plate letters stuck on the hood as a decal. (though I don't think that would look good at all... the idea of doing that beats drilling into my bumper shell)


----------



## Brian Randell (Oct 27, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *It's like that here too.... but they don't enforce it as strictly... depends on where you are and the officer's mood I guess... :dunno:
> 
> Sometimes I wish we could just get away with decaling our plate letters/numbers or something instead of mounting the plate (which in some cases like mine, require drilling into the bumper shell....  )
> 
> I was at an automotive museum Friday, and they have an old Mini Cooper from England with the license plate letters stuck on the hood as a decal. (though I don't think that would look good at all... the idea of doing that beats drilling into my bumper shell) *


So Doeboy,

Did you have Cutter drill or did you do it? I couldn't bear to do it to my baby so I'm hiding from my local PD.

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Brian Randell said:


> *So Doeboy,
> 
> Did you have Cutter drill or did you do it? I couldn't bear to do it to my baby so I'm hiding from my local PD.
> 
> ...


 You shouldn't have to worry ab this in your E39. The plate holder does not require drilling.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Brian Randell said:


> *So Doeboy,
> 
> Did you have Cutter drill or did you do it? I couldn't bear to do it to my baby so I'm hiding from my local PD.
> 
> ...


They put the plate bracket in the trunk. I'm running with no front. :angel:

I don't want to drill.


----------

